# Drag X Plus Kit



## Rob Fisher (9/2/21)

When you get your paws on this awesome setup you wonder how anyone buys anything else. Great battery life, good looks, comfortable, quality finishes and then awesome coils in the TTP tank.

Voopoo has knocked it out of the park!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Ryan69 (1/3/21)

Uncle Rob 
Whats your thoughts on the Drag 3 kit with the same tpp tank


----------



## StompieZA (1/3/21)

Ryan69 said:


> Uncle Rob
> Whats your thoughts on the Drag 3 kit with the same tpp tank



In my opinion (Still need to post the review of Drag3) Its basically the exact same mod it just takes 2 batteries instead of 1 x 18650 or 1 x 27100.Only big difference is it has 177w instead of 100w power.

Menu's are same and tanks are exactly the same.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/21)

Ryan69 said:


> Uncle Rob
> Whats your thoughts on the Drag 3 kit with the same tpp tank



It's a great setup and excellent flavour from a commercial coil... and the 21700 battery life is great!


----------



## Ryan69 (1/3/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a great setup and excellent flavour from a commercial coil... and the 21700 battery life is great!


Thanks Rob


----------



## Modyrts (22/6/21)

As someone who has plenty and I do mean plenty of experience with Voopoo's new line to put in nicely the new range, (Drag 3, Argus GT & Argus X, Drag X & Drag X plus) are pieces of junk.

No argument can be made for these devices and not to discredit Rob at all but...

 I've seen countless of these break in one drop. 
The "leather" or "denim" finish they come in are terrible, they get dirty very quickly, feel like cheap garbage. They also tear and tarnish after a while
Except for the Drag 3 and Argus GT there is literally no upgrade potential as the devices come with a proprietary tank connection meaning that no other atty can be used with these devices. Meaning that even though these kits are extremely newbie friendly they are stuck with this device or have to buy a whole new mod to enjoy rebuildable coils.
You can get a universal adaptor which allows you to put any tank on but this must be purchased separately and frankly sucks as it rarely makes proper connection and you have to spend 2 minutes trying to fix it just to take your next puff.
The device has a smart mode which auto sets your wattage to the "best wattage for your coils" this only really works with voopoos coils and their tank and even then, why would I Vape 0.15 at 30W?!
While the Drag 3 and Argus GT have a universal 510 connection, they still suffer the other problems. I know of 5 or 6 people who are walking around with cable ties around their vapes to hold the battery door closed because they gave the side battery plate a kick to the curb. WHY VOOPOO?!?! Its failed on almost every other vape?!
Not to mention the lackluster firing oh how this grates me. These devices just dont kick like they used to. Take a pull off the Drag 2 and then the Drag 3 with the same build and wattage, prepare to be disappointed. The new range fires like a marshmallow soft and unimpressive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

